# Best brush question



## pizzapizazz (Apr 13, 2016)

My breeder uses and recommends the coral Chris Christensen slicker on her standards. I'm thinking about getting it for my mini and wheaten, but I have not personally used it.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I use a CC slicker and love it. I follow brushing with the CC Poodle comb.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

To put a twist on things, I comb first with a proper poodle comb and then I brush. This was what was recommended to me by Javelin's breeders, who are both excellent groomers and maintain the show coats on their campaigning dogs themselves. This is the brush that they recommended and I love it. https://www.petedge.com/zpetedgemain/catalog/productDetail.jsf?wec-appid=PEDM_WEBSHOP_TR&itemKey=005056A633791ED2B5863BF949064FB3&wec-locale=en_US&ceidt=PPCPLA9&WT.mc_id=GoogleNonBranded_Pet%20Supplies%20PLA-NS_Pro%20Equipment%20&%20Tools&gclid=CKbV8vnO7M8CFYJahgodjIwKeA


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

I still love my Activet(sometimes called Les Pooches) dual silver green combo brush. The only down side is the cost and I have never seen it go on sale!


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I have the Activet green brush as well and it works really well. It does seem to break off a decent amount of his hair, if you're concerned about that, but it works quickly and is very thorough.

I've also heard really good things about the Chris Christensen slicker brushes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I think the kind of brush you use depends on the type and length of the hair on your dog. If you are going to keep the coat long, a slicker brush is not going to get to the base of the hair, or down to the skin, if you are just going over the coat and not line brushing..... You'll need a pin brush like Lily suggests and the of course a metal comb to check for mats you may have missed (very important step when you are dealing with longer coat length)
If you are keeping the hair short like in a kennel clip or pet clip you can use a slicker brush but you will still need a comb for the ears, Tk, tail, and bracelets if they are to be kept 'long' I personally use Bass pin brushes and Oscar Frank Universal slicker brushes and a metal comb that has teeth that goes from wide to medium spacing.
Another recommendation is to get a copy of 'Poodle Clipping and Grooming-The International Reference' by Shirlee Kalstone..............the poodle grooming bible..... if you don't already have it............. HAPPY SHOPPING!!!!


----------

